# First kitten born



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yay!!!! ....Sorry moll's but weve started. 

First kitten born 10 mins ago 105g colourpoint!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

fantastic news. hope all goes well


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Brilliant







Hope Tass is doing well and the rest of labour goes smoothly


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Wonderful news  ..... 

Keep it coming ....

everything crossed for a safe smooth delivery xxx


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyy welcome baby  hope all goes smoothly


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Yay!!!! ....Sorry moll's but weve started.
> 
> First kitten born 10 mins ago 105g colourpoint!!


Whoop whoop ... Hope everything goes ok ...


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Huge yay!!!!!!

Hope the rest of it goes without a hitch!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Marvellous news  paws crossed it all goes smoothly


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

2nd kitten born a colourpoint however these could be cp and white but i wont know till a few weeks.

96g,shes doing great doing afterbirth herself ..more panting!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:thumbup: lovely little colourpoints!! Cant wait for pictures


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Exciting news  hope the rest of the kittens have a safe and smooth delivery


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Brilliant!!

So pleased its going smoothly for Tass and her babies.

Thanks for keeping us posted too....we've all been waiting in suspense!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

3rd kit born 105g colourpoint or cp n white. 

4th kitten born 91g cp or cp n white.

Still going.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> 3rd kit born 105g colourpoint or cp n white
> 
> 4th kitten born 91g cp or cp n white.
> 
> Still going.


Am getting very excited now lol...


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow. Good girl tass.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad all is going well.

Has the Colourpoint Fairy been visiting, or are both parents colourpoint?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Bless her  she's a trooper!

Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

A...woooooohoooooooo!!!! :001_tt1:
Well done Tass! I'm so excited!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Glad all is going well.
> 
> Has the Colourpoint Fairy been visiting, or are both parents colourpoint?


Yes both parents are cp series.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Kitten 5 101g.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

well done Tass. you are doing so well can't wait to see these little ones


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow!! So pleased!!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Apologies if i missed it , but what colour is the 5th ...... is it  the same lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Apologies if i missed it , but what colour is the 5th ...... is it  the same lol


Sorry cp


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

eep yey!!!!!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh how exciting! I didn't know you were waiting for another litter! 


How on earth do you juggle your family and your cats families Wlbsh?

You are amazing x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

so exciting  hope all is going well still!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive missed the first 5 babies being born.
Hope all is going well. xxx


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

So So pleased all has gone well you deserve it congrats on the new babies...........lotssssssss of babies!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

How many does every one reckon? Considering she had 5 last time.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Im saying 8.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Kitten 5 101g.


How did I miss all these 

Glad everything is going so well for Mum & Babies  and you of course


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Has she finished yet?

So glad it's all going so well, especially considering poor Peaches' litter!! You must be so relieved! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I said peaches would have 4..and Tassy would have 6 , am sticking with the 6 lol


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah! good news she's doing a really good job:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:

Glad everything is going smoothly 

Congratulations! Can't wait for the pics


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cant wait for pics and names to be chosen. 
So glad all is going well, especially after the nightmare you have just had, you deserve some good luck hun. xxx


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

HHope all is well and congratulations on your 5 babies! So pleased for you.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Aww thanx you lot i will try reply to you all individually just want to give you an update first.

Still 5 kittens although i am sure i can feel another but for now she is chillin,shes eaten so if it is another i can feel i think it will be a bit yet and not quite ready but everything is good so far.

They look mostly seals to me but there is one different so that will either be a choc or lilac point.

Now heres the pics you are all waiting for


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful mum and very very adorable babies  so glad everything went smoothly, very happy for you WLBSH!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> fantastic news. hope all goes well





lymorelynn said:


> Brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tincan said:


> Wonderful news  .....
> 
> Keep it coming ....
> 
> everything crossed for a safe smooth delivery xxx





Meezey said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyyyy welcome baby  hope all goes smoothly





Cosmills said:


> Whoop whoop ... Hope everything goes ok ...





Chiantina said:


> Huge yay!!!!!!
> 
> Hope the rest of it goes without a hitch!!





buffie said:


> Marvellous news  paws crossed it all goes smoothly


It went like a breeze.. i couldnt keep up with her :lol: but no really it was steady away.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

BEAUTIFULLLLLLLLLL I LOVE C/P'S:001_tt1:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Mum looking good , bet you are over the moon ... Congrat... I will be keeping my little eye on the one with the blue collar ...  Lol


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:001_wub: gorgeous!!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Exciting news  hope the rest of the kittens have a safe and smooth delivery


thankyou


loubyfrog said:


> Brilliant!!
> 
> So pleased its going smoothly for Tass and her babies.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us posted too....we've all been waiting in suspense!!


 hope the wait wasnt too bad


Cosmills said:


> Am getting very excited now lol...


Sorry didnt get your lilac :001_tongue:


tigerboo said:


> Wow. Good girl tass.


yes very good gal


OrientalSlave said:


> Glad all is going well.
> 
> Has the Colourpoint Fairy been visiting, or are both parents colourpoint?


yup! you got it.


SamanthaGoosey said:


> Bless her  she's a trooper!
> 
> Looking forward to the pictures


Hope they are worth the wait


Hb-mini said:


> A...woooooohoooooooo!!!! :001_tt1:
> Well done Tass! I'm so excited!


Awww thanx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Blue collar is a big baby.... so as ive just missed that kitten i will go with pink collar please, looks a dainty princess.
Well done, looking at the first pic, it does look like another baby may arrive soon. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> well done Tass. you are doing so well can't wait to see these little ones


Your wait is over 


Chiantina said:


> Wow!! So pleased!!


thankyou


Kitty_pig said:


> eep yey!!!!!!! :001_tt1:





MollyMilo said:


> Oh how exciting! I didn't know you were waiting for another litter!
> 
> How on earth do you juggle your family and your cats families Wlbsh?
> 
> You are amazing x


:blush: why thankyou..how did you not know that MM 


Cazzer said:


> so exciting  hope all is going well still!


Went super caz


catcoonz said:


> Ive missed the first 5 babies being born.
> Hope all is going well. xxx


I know where were you cc?


kelzcats said:


> So So pleased all has gone well you deserve it congrats on the new babies...........lotssssssss of babies!


Tell me about it.


tigerboo said:


> How many does every one reckon? Considering she had 5 last time.


Hmm i think there is another so im saying 6.

so cosmill you could be right.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Your wait is over
> 
> thankyou
> 
> ...


Maybe that one is my lilac girls.... Can see me re thinking colours lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cheltenham week hun, at blimin work again, i always miss the babies.
Oh well at least ive got to see the beautiful photo's, so im happy. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I think she has cc feels far back yet she prob just needs a rest after all that.

Cosmills the chance of this lilac is looking very slim :lol:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> :001_wub: gorgeous!!!!


You want to swap manny now :ihih:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

The Orange collar and the Green look like they might be different to the other 3, but I'm no expert and it might be the trick of the light or some gunk still left on them:blush:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I think she has cc feels far back yet she prob just needs a rest after all that.
> 
> Cosmills the chance of this lilac is looking very slim :lol:


Plan B it is then


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> You want to swap manny now :ihih:


 oooooooooo sneeky!!! :lol:

Manny says as you love him soooo much, he thinks you should send him a friend over


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have no idea what colours they are but i know they are not torties.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Plan B it is then


Plan B 



Jenny1966 said:


> oooooooooo sneeky!!! :lol:
> 
> Manny says as you love him soooo much, he thinks you should send him a friend over


Manny we can do this the easy way or the hard way young man! 


catcoonz said:


> I have no idea what colours they are but i know they are not torties.


:lol: yes cc i think were right on this one


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

So happy everything went so well WLBS :thumbup:

Blue Collar and Purple Collar look like right little bruisers 

Lots of hugs and congrats to you and Tass :001_wub:

I would come and visit - but your house is far too fertile for my liking  :lol: x


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Really pleased all has gone well..and they all look :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> So happy everything went so well WLBS :thumbup:
> 
> Blue Collar and Purple Collar look like right little bruisers
> 
> ...


  :lol: i cant argue with that mcwillow..thankyou


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> Really pleased all has gone well..and they all look :001_tt1::001_tt1:


Its much better than a £400 section bill :yesnod:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Plan B
> 
> Manny we can do this the easy way or the hard way young man!
> 
> :lol: yes cc i think were right on this one


Choice were , lilac self , lilac cp or bi cp or choc cp bi cp .. Seal bi cp


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Choice were , lilac self , lilac cp or bi cp or choc cp bi cp .. Seal bi cp


Hmmmmm defo one of them in there i can safely say.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

They are all delightful, absolute cute stunners you know I love my BSH colour points  , well done so far. What a superb day for you.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Citrineblue said:


> They are all delightful, absolute cute stunners you know I love my BSH colour points  , well done so far. What a superb day for you.


Think we could be done actually i cant feel owt now and she looks far too content.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Hmmmmm defo one of them in there i can safely say.


Girl of course lol.. Well hope Tass pops number six out soon, pillow calling .. I will catch up in the morning ... ..


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Many, many congratulations.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Many, many congratulations.


Cheers spid


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

So ,so pleased for you WLBSH .... 
after the week you have had , you desreve some happiness  

Both your girls have done you proud , very happy for you and your ladies , well done all of you xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Awww tincan thankyou i dont know about you but im ready for bed!

Thankyou for all the nice replys everyone im loggin out now night all.


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Congratulations, glad the birth went well  Lovely kittens too


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Awww tincan thankyou i dont know about you but im ready for bed!
> 
> Thankyou for all the nice replys everyone im loggin out now night all.


.....

Night hun sleep well , that's if you can  xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Night Hun.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Well done furmum and human mum  Your babies are gorgeous,so pleased everything went well


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations and glad it was such an easy delivery.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations, lovely kittens. So glad all went well this time


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

so glad everything went well. the littles ones look gorgeous:001_tt1: and tass is absolutely stunning:001_wub:. she looks very content


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Congratulations. Everything looks gorgeous from here. :smile5:
When can you see if they are cp/white or just cp?


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh they are just lovely. Tass is gorgeous. I'm in love! Who is the Daddy of these gorgeous Kittens? 
I'm so pleased everything went smoothly. Good going girls!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Congratulations. Everything looks gorgeous from here. :smile5:
> When can you see if they are cp/white or just cp?


Between 3 -5 weeks i should start to see,my friend had a full litter of bi points a few weeks ago i think she only got 1 perfectly marked one out of 5 and it was a boy.

I reckon shes done as we done have any more.

She is been a pain in the butt though playing musical beds she just keeps wanting to take them to peaches bed,i checked on her at 2am and she had moved all 5 kits in with peaches 2 so i took peaches 2 out and let her stay.Good job peaches isnt fussy where she sleeps.
Oh and i think we have 4 girls and a boy if i do its the same as last time.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Are you hoping to keep on BSH? Is there something you are looking for in particular? Sorry if that sounds like really nieve questions! I'm new to this!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hb-mini said:


> Are you hoping to keep on BSH? Is there something you are looking for in particular? Sorry if that sounds like really nieve questions! I'm new to this!


Billy bob is the dad .

Yes i am planning to keep a seal bi point if i have one there,i want a nice one to show.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm so glad that things went smoothly


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Billy bob is the dad .
> 
> Yes i am planning to keep a seal bi point if i have one there,i want a nice one to show.


Oh lovely, how exciting.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Morning, are there any more beautiful babies born or do you still have 5. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Morning, are there any more beautiful babies born or do you still have 5. xx


Just 5 cc  but shes not happy with that i have just gone and checked and she had cat napped peaches too aswell ,although she is good with them shes got enough of her own to deal with.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, love the pictures, you must be very proud of them, they look gorgeous little bundles of fluff, cant wait to see pictures of them as they get older._


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw im so glad there all ok may be now you can get some rest.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Just 5 cc  but shes not happy with that i have just gone and checked and she had cat napped peaches too aswell ,although she is good with them shes got enough of her own to deal with.


Maybe she knows something you don't


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

5 gorgeous babies!! I am so pleased for you, especially after all the recent drama!!


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations!:001_smile: I'm glad all went smoothly this time.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, What a week you have had, you must be exhausted!!!!! Congratulations on your new babes.... Absolutely perfect :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Maybe she knows something you don't


 like what?


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Aaaahhhhh! Big congratulations to you and Tass, well done! Hopefully molly wont be long, I think tonight! Xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Cant believe i missed this thread last night! 
Whoop 5 gorgeous babies, what a relief all went so well for Tass and you.
If i leave home now i could be at yours for tea time, i can stay all weekend cos i dont have work till monday :lol::001_tt1:


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

hopefully thatt means the week quota for CP's is done and Tansy won't have a single one lol Well done to you all x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> Aaaahhhhh! Big congratulations to you and Tass, well done! Hopefully molly wont be long, I think tonight! Xx


Do you? i hope so,is she big?


sharonchilds said:


> Cant believe i missed this thread last night!
> Whoop 5 gorgeous babies, what a relief all went so well for Tass and you.
> If i leave home now i could be at yours for tea time, i can stay all weekend cos i dont have work till monday :lol::001_tt1:


You'l have to sleep on the sofa all bedrooms are full...well full :lol:


Lucy1012 said:


> hopefully thatt means the week quota for CP's is done and Tansy won't have a single one lol Well done to you all x


If you get a cp send it here and ill send you sweep


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Do you? i hope so,is she big?
> 
> You'l have to sleep on the sofa all bedrooms are full...well full :lol:
> 
> If you get a cp send it here and ill send you sweep


You can send me sweep...:yesnod::wink:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_every day i need my chocolate fix, and now i need my kitten fix, so will need more kitten pictures very very soon !!!....:001_tongue:.._


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

awwww yay more kitties :001_tt1::001_tt1: welldone glad all went smoothly and they are gorgeous ! awww made me giggle about her taking Peaches two little ones as well   more pics needed!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> like what?


Maybe she's aware that Peaches need a bit of time out after all the trauma she's been through and is babysitting for her.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Yeh shes very big, can feel at least 3 well I think I can lol

Shes not eating now so hopefully soon


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Maybe she's aware that Peaches need a bit of time out after all the trauma she's been through and is babysitting for her.


you could be onto something jo,just looked at peaches belly and her milk looks like its dried up,worse comes to worse i can put them with tass but ill give them a day first to monitor their weigh.Wonder if its to do with the spay?


BshLover84 said:


> Yeh shes very big, can feel at least 3 well I think I can lol
> 
> Shes not eating now so hopefully soon


OOh sounds close i can not wait to see what you to see what you get i bet you cant either!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

2 days old all gained weight.
pink - 134g
orange -122g
purple -132g
green - 188g
blue - 1o1g 
Boy im sad


----------

